# [kernel] Les nouveautés du 2.6.32

## Biloute

Salut mes gens.

Je commence à m'intéresser au dernier sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32

Pourriez-vous donner vos impressions?

Est-il stable?

Voyez-vous une amélioration des performances?

J'ai vu à cette adresse ceci

 *Quote:*   

> There are several sources of unnecessary power consumption on Intel
> 
> graphics systems. The first is the LVDS clock. TFTs don't suffer from
> 
> persistence issues like CRTs, and so we can reduce the LVDS refresh rate
> ...

 

Je me demande si ça fait gagner beaucoup d'autonomie sur un laptop ou si ça ne fait gagner que quelques microwatts.

----------

## xaviermiller

Les kernels sont toujours stables (= prêts pour la production). Par contre, il faut bien les configurer (= ne pas faire n'importe quoi  :Wink: )

Pour ma part, j'attends le patch "RT" avant de passer à la 32  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

- Gain sur carte intel, pas significatif, ça se compte en pouillème dans la vraie vie (en tous cas sur mon portable)

- Suite à correction de bug, ext4 en prends un coup sur le 2.6.32 : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_perf_regressions&num=1

----------

## man in the hill

 *guilc wrote:*   

> - Gain sur carte intel, pas significatif, ça se compte en pouillème dans la vraie vie (en tous cas sur mon portable)
> 
> - Suite à correction de bug, ext4 en prends un coup sur le 2.6.32 : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_perf_regressions&num=1

 

ça craint, faut revenir au bon vieux ext3 ou quoi ?

----------

## guilc

Heu, je dois dire que j'ai pas vu la différence de perfs (mon fixe et mon portables sont tous 2 full ext4). Sans doute que le problème se voit sur les applis qui tirent beaucoup d'IO (le cas typique du bench de phoronix), mais en desktop, ça me semble transparent.

En contrepartie, la réactivité doit être améliorée sur les desktop, grâce à des améliorations dans l'ordonanceur CFQ low latency. Détails là : http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges

----------

## nemo13

 *guilc wrote:*   

> - Gain sur carte intel, pas significatif, ça se compte en pouillème dans la vraie vie (en tous cas sur mon portable)
> 
> - Suite à correction de bug, ext4 en prends un coup sur le 2.6.32 : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_perf_regressions&num=1

 

Bonsoir,

c'est un mini squatt/rebondissement sur phoronix.

j'ai commencé à gratouiller ce paquet :

 *Quote:*   

> eix phoronix
> 
> [I] app-benchmarks/phoronix-test-suite
> 
>      Available versions:  (~)1.8.0 (~)2.0.0 (~)2.2.0 {gd gtk}
> ...

 

mais je n'ai pas de recul pour savoir si je garde ou pas.

Qui a essayé ?

A+

----------

## Biloute

Bon alors voici mes premiers tests entre le gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6 et gentoo-sources-2.6.32

Avec powertop qui mesure la consommation en watts j'ai :

Le PC qui ne fait rien est à 8.7w sans différences entre les 2 kernells par contre lorsque l'écran s'éteint (j'utilise les option dans xorg.conf pour la veille de l'écran au bout de 2 minutes) le 2.6.31 donne 7.6w contre 7.1 sur le 2.6.32. 0.5w de différence c'est pas mal.

Lorsque le PC lit un film, le nouveau noyau me fait gagner un petit 0.1w

Ensuite j'ai utilisé gtkperf et j'ai une légère augmentation des performance.

Faut que je test avec le dernier driver video-intel-2.9.1

J'ai regardé les articles de phoronix, ca serait bien s'il faisaient un test complet par exemple j'aimerais voir les gains sur le nouveau fs BTRFS, le scheduler CFQ, ...

----------

## guilc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Avec powertop qui mesure la consommation en watts j'ai :
> 
> Le PC qui ne fait rien est à 8.7w sans différences entre les 2 kernells par contre lorsque l'écran s'éteint (j'utilise les option dans xorg.conf pour la veille de l'écran au bout de 2 minutes) le 2.6.31 donne 7.6w contre 7.1 sur le 2.6.32. 0.5w de différence c'est pas mal.
> 
> Lorsque le PC lit un film, le nouveau noyau me fait gagner un petit 0.1w

 

Ouais, heu, vu la précision pifométrique de powertop, ces écarts (0.5 et 0.1W) sont bien trop faibles pour que cela soit vraiment significatif. Il suffit que tu bouge plus ou moins la souris sur un test ou l'autre pour fausser les résultats alors, voire pire, qu'un ventilo se mette en route...

----------

